# eigenes Midlet auf 6230i ? Prog ungültig !



## Bytechanger (19. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht ein selbstgeschriebenes Midlet auf
mein Nokia 6230i zu überspielen.

Im Handy wird das Prog grau angezeigt und beim Starten zeigt es 
an "Programm ungültig" !!!

Im WTK Emulator läuft es !
Ich habe es mal mit WTK 1.04_01 und WTK 22 compiliert...
Beim WTK 22 habe ich noch auf MIDP 1.0 umgestellt. Funktioniert alles nicht!

Damals hatte ich das Programm mit dem WTK 1.04_01 compiliert und es ist
mal auf dem Nokia gelaufen !!!
Nun habe ich ein wenig Code verändert und es läuft nun nicht mehr. Startet
überhaupt nicht. Kann mir nichtmal im Nokia die Details anzeigen lassen !
Scheint an der compilation zu liegen. Der Code ist in Ordnung !!!

Gruß

Byte


----------



## Bert Brenner (19. Jul 2005)

Ich glaube nach den Informationen kann man dir nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## Byterchanger (19. Jul 2005)

OK. Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit zum Schreiben.

Ich versuch es nochmal...

Ich habe ein älteres MIDLet auf mein Nokia 6230i übertragen.Dort lief es auch gut. ( Das Midlet war mit der WTK 1.04._01 compiliert ).

Nun habe ich ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen und es mit der WTK 22 compiliert.
Nun wird es im Handy leider grau angezeigt und ich kann es nicht starten. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Programm ungültig!".

Nun habe ich es auch mit der WTK 22 compiliert. Leider ohne Besserung !!

Meine Frage ist, woran dass liegen könnte ?
Ich habe beim WTK 22 schon einige Einstellungen versucht.

Gruß

Byte


----------



## ByteRider (20. Jul 2005)

... habe jetzt im 1.Thread gelesen, dass WTK 22 nicht zu allen Telefonen kompatibel ist !

Leider funktioniert es mit WTK 1.04 nicht mehr !
Ist es eigentlich egal, welche SDK installiert ist ?

Ich habe noch folgenden Unterschied zu den noch funktionsfähigen alten Programmen gesehen...
  In dem Programm, mit dem das Midlet auf das Nokia übertragen wird steht eine Spalte Typ. Dort steht bei den alten, lauffähigen "Java application" und bei dem neuen, nicht funktionstüchtigen "JAVA-Anwendung" !!!

Gruß

Byte


----------



## ByteRider (31. Jul 2005)

Habe die Antwort,

das Handy akzeptiert keine langen Versionsnummern !

1.3      > funktioniert
1.3.0.0 > FEHLER !


Gruß

Byte


----------

